# Buying property in Thailand



## adew8 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi people

Looking to move abroad, and Thailand is one of our most preferred options.

However, what we are looking for is an ordinary and basic ('inexpensive' in other words) property, and the problem is that most online sites only deal with top of the range or holiday properties etc.

We are simple folk and only really require a solid and complete build with fully functioning water and electricity supply that is up and running. We don't mind working on the décor but re-building etc., is a no-no.

If any expat knows a suitable website, or is themselves an expert in local law or real estate, then please point us in the right direction. At the moment we are still in our initial search phase, but we require no more than 1/2 bedrooms + functional kitchen and a bathroom.

Our budget is very limited (between £25,000-£30,000) so this is also a major factor.

Cheers in advance for any response(s)

Linda and Adrian


----------



## bigt116 (Jul 10, 2015)

Is it a house or condo that you are wanting ? The ownership laws are totally different between the two. Also, where in Thailand are you looking to buy ?


----------



## adew8 (Jul 9, 2015)

bigt116 said:


> Is it a house or condo that you are wanting ? The ownership laws are totally different between the two. Also, where in Thailand are you looking to buy ?


Hi

thanks for response.

At the moment our preference is for a house, but a suitable condo would be okay. Providing it was, at most, on the second floor. As we also have a cat.

Secondly, we are not really sure where in Thailand is the best for us. However, our main criteria are: 

the best value for money property - in other words we would be happier in a better property in a more run down area, than a lesser property in an upmarket area;

and it we are not looking for the kind of 'luxury' retirement/holiday type places we see a lot of on the real estate websites - that be said, it must be a functioning property.

We realise we are being a bit vague about all our requirements, but that is because we are people of simple (but idiosyncratic) requirements.

thanks again in advance for any guidance.

linda and adrian

the places we have been recommended include Hua Hin and Chiang Mai (both for different reasons)


----------



## bigt116 (Jul 10, 2015)

Not sure if you are aware, but as foreigners you can not own land in Thailand, therefore while you could buy a house, either a Thai would have to own the land, or you would have to set up a company with 51% Thai ownership to buy the land, (but you still don't really own the land). So maybe a house is not a viable option for you ?


----------



## adew8 (Jul 9, 2015)

bigt116 said:


> Not sure if you are aware, but as foreigners you can not own land in Thailand, therefore while you could buy a house, either a Thai would have to own the land, or you would have to set up a company with 51% Thai ownership to buy the land, (but you still don't really own the land). So maybe a house is not a viable option for you ?


Hi again


Thanks for the reply.


Yes we were aware of that (it is similar to the laws regarding business ownership, as far as we understand). 

It is actually, in reality, similar to the situation over here. Leasehold and Freeholds are only valid for limited periods (fair enough it can be up to 999 years, but it is more often than not just 99 years). Most of the land in the UK is 'owned' by the government, the church or the aristocracy in one form or another. 

However, that doesn't really bother us as we have no issue about passing the property on to anyone. Alternatively, we are quite prepared to go along with the local laws and deal with a Thai land owner. Either way is good by us.

We just feel that a house gives us the best chance of maximising our capital investment. If this appears to be a no-no then we welcome your, or any body else's, input.

Thanks again for the heads up so far

regards

Linda and Adrian


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Your 30k pounds will get you a reasonable condo but not much in the way of a detached house. To give you a rough idea somebody in my Thai family is currently selling a very ordinary 3 bed / 2 bath bungalow in a very non-descript soi of Bangsaray - smallish fishing village popular with expats 20 kms south of Pattaya on the coast road - for THB 2.5 million = about 47k pounds.

Not being fussy about legal ownership is the way to go. There are several ways to have your own place to live in without the hassle of trying to retain legal ownership as a foreigner , and which all too often doesn't work anyway I'm afraid.


----------

